# Rogue Hunt Clubs



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 1, 2019)

Where I grew-up and still live, hunters have always been allowed to run deer with dogs. I don’t hunt that way, but I don’t have an issue with decent, law abiding hunters hunting that way. I’ve had to “tolerate” one club for years in the neighborhood, and the last few years, they haven’t been that bad. This year, it’s been horrible. They were shooting from the road yesterday(onto my land), and running into my woods getting dogs. I have also seen some different hunters doing similar things. Come to find out, we have a “new” hunt club in the area, and the “battle” lines between the 2 clubs involves my property. Both clubs are jealous of each other, and we are having to deal with the encroachment and trespass of both. Bad season so far. No game wardens to call, either, as Virginia is short on wardens.


----------



## blades (Dec 2, 2019)

camera with long range lens is your friend along with with game cams. forward said pictures to proper authorities with your concerns.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 2, 2019)

Post it and enforce it hard with zero exceptions. Check the local laws and post it according to those laws so you don't end up with a law suit. 
How much land are you talking about and is it fenced? Post that it is monitored with cameras it will be enforced with no exceptions. Have them towed or have there trucks booted if they are on your posted land.
You may have to play hard ball but sometimes that the only way to get there attention. 
I fought something very similar and it took some time but once I played hard ball they quit trespassing. 
Post it as a wildlife sanctuary and there is no hunting, no exceptions and you will prosecute to the fullest extent of the law.
The law will not do much unless you keep calling and they will get tired of hearing from you and will come out and put a stop to it, just to stop you from bothering them about it.
Like I said I cops did nothing for me until I called them 10 times a day.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Dec 2, 2019)

... and do be careful. It sounds like you're dealing with idiots that have loaded weapons ...


----------



## sb47 (Dec 2, 2019)

Post a sign saying any hunting dogs will be shot on site. You don't have ta actually shoot any of them, just post a sign saying you will.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 2, 2019)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> ... and do be careful. It sounds like you're dealing with idiots that have loaded weapons ...


You’re right. Some of the local landowners have realized that they can lease their property out to people they don’t even know for hunting rights. These “hunters” usually come from places like Virginia Beach or Richmond, and since none of the locals don’t know them, they behave badly. Then the local club wants to interfere with them by hunting right beside them. My property lies in the “battle” zone. Only possible good thing is that the “new” group only comes to hunt on weekends and holidays, so we do have a little “peace” during the week. I’m just afraid that somebody is going to get shot.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 2, 2019)

Big Red Oaks 4 me said:


> You’re right. Some of the local landowners have realized that they can lease their property out to people they don’t even know for hunting rights. These “hunters” usually come from places like Virginia Beach or Richmond, and since none of the locals don’t know them, they behave badly. Then the local club wants to interfere with them by hunting right beside them. My property lies in the “battle” zone. Only possible good thing is that the “new” group only comes to hunt on weekends and holidays, so we do have a little “peace” during the week. I’m just afraid that somebody is going to get shot.



Many don't pay attention to what is down range and will shoot in all directions not knowing there may be a house, barn or cattle on the property.
If I hunt a property, I google map and see what is where and how far away it is so I'm not shooting in the direction of a house hidden in the wood.


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 2, 2019)

Call the game warden and tell them if they won’t enforce no trespassing on your property, you will.
That’ll get em down there....


----------



## dmb2613 (Dec 2, 2019)

sb47 said:


> Post a sign saying any hunting dogs will be shot on site. You don't have ta actually shoot any of them, just post a sign saying you will.


 I quit hunting 20 years ago , Folks can be good people 10 months out of the year and turn into nuts for 2 months. But You best not shoot a dog here in Virginia and let someone find out about it , you would end up paying for the dog and maybe a jail term. 
Hunters that own land do better than the ones that don't own but an acre or two.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 3, 2019)

dmb2613 said:


> I quit hunting 20 years ago , Folks can be good people 10 months out of the year and turn into nuts for 2 months. But You best not shoot a dog here in Virginia and let someone find out about it , you would end up paying for the dog and maybe a jail term.
> Hunters that own land do better than the ones that don't own but an acre or two.




I wouldn't shoot a dog for no reason, I would post a sign saying I would, but not actually do it.
Here in Texas if a dog comes on your property and kills any of your animals or is aggressive to people, it's fair game to shoot them. I have had my dog shot for killing someones chickens and I have shot dogs doing the same on my property. They first get a warning to keep them off my property, but if they don't heed the warning there dog disappears. 
We use to catch poachers on our property all the time up at the deer camp. People would trespass and build stands and set up feeders like they owned the place. Some people have no respect for someone's property.
We even has some call the sheriff on us calming we were the trespassers. They would break into our cabin and act like they owned the place. Most of those went to jail and had there guns and trucks confiscated when my dad would press charges.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 3, 2019)

dmb2613 said:


> I quit hunting 20 years ago , Folks can be good people 10 months out of the year and turn into nuts for 2 months. But You best not shoot a dog here in Virginia and let someone find out about it , you would end up paying for the dog and maybe a jail term.
> Hunters that own land do better than the ones that don't own but an acre or two.




I don't hunt anymore ether other then squirrel's and pest.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 16, 2019)

South Carolina our guide told us to shoot ANY dog that did not have a collar, and if it was chasing game with a collar, shoot it. In MD the wardens are very helpful to land owners and legal hunters. A friend was crying a bunch of anti's were riding 4 wheelers and banging pots and pans along his property all day. We told him to call the local police. He wined, "they won't do anything". We told him they would, and give them the benefit of the doubt, it was their job. In MD it is against the law to harass a hunter. The next time they came out he called the cops. He said it seemed like they were there in 5 minutes. They blocked the road the anti's were on, rounded them up, and had a talk with them. Then came over to him and gave him their business cards and said if it ever happened again call. He asked what he told them to make them leave. They said they read them the law about harassing hunters, said if they did it again the would spend the night in jail, pay for their cars to be towed, pay again to have them released. They never came back.

Give your Local Law Enforcement a chance. It is their job, they do take it serious, they know something little and stupid can turn into something big and serious. You don't have to call the Game Warden. Game Wardens play by a different set of rules. They don't need probable cause to come on your property. Since there are not that many Wardens, the Local Police still uphold the law. They may need more info to respond, but, they will respond, seriously.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 16, 2019)

Here where I live, one warden has to cover 3 counties. Some of these guys know that they can get by behaving badly, with no fear of getting caught. I was on one end of my property this afternoon, sitting in one of my stands. Some idiot close to me, on another piece of property started shooting like hell. They do this often. I think these are from a group from Va. Beach. I just got down and went home. That was the first time this year that I hunted that stand. Probably will be the last. I’ve watched this neighborhood go to hell over the years, but I guess it’s like that everywhere. The good old folks have passed on, and these young ones don’t give a damn. Life goes on.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 17, 2019)

That's my point, the police enforce the laws. It doesn't matter if you only have 1 Warden in the whole state. Start with the local Sheriffs Office. I have friends in Marshall VA and Toms Brook, they said their Local Law Enforcement would not tolerate that kind of action. If you don't call the police, you don't want the problem solved.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 17, 2019)

rarefish383 said:


> That's my point, the police enforce the laws. It doesn't matter if you only have 1 Warden in the whole state. Start with the local Sheriffs Office. I have friends in Marshall VA and Toms Brook, they said their Local Law Enforcement would not tolerate that kind of action. If you don't call the police, you don't want the problem solved.


My local Sheriff’s office won’t enforce. Been there, done that. I live in a Blazin’ Saddles county.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a similar problem. I have heard a few gunshots this year that sounded like they were on my property. One day I was walking through the woods with the dog and heard a shot that must have been 100 meters away at most, definitely on my property.
Im thinking of investing in signs next year. Problem is over here in Ireland everyone views sitka plantations as public property, which is fair enough because the government owns a lot of them and others are owned by farmers from the more fertile parts of the country. But I dont like the thought of bullets whizzing past my head.


----------



## blades (Jan 23, 2020)

it's the ones you do not hear that cause a problem


----------

